# excision hematoma



## hrsmith (Oct 31, 2012)

my provider excised an old hematoma in the thigh area from the hip to the knee area and I can't seem to find a CPT code for excision of hematoma only and I&D...help!


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 1, 2012)

27301


----------

